# Why does Fedor always look down before fights?



## HugeGuy (Aug 16, 2009)

hey guys, i've noticed that everyone except fedor does this huge stare down before fights. why does fedor never do this? he is always looking at the ground when walking up to fight. 

does anyone know what is going through his head? has he ever mentioned much on it? 

he's always just so calm and stoic.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Thread moved to Strikeforce (very weird feeling moving a Fedor thread to the Strikeforce section).


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Fedor isn't the only one, Shogun doesn't do it either. 

Anyway, I guess he just tries to calm down before the fight starts and focus on what he's going to do. The point of giving your opponent a vicious staredown is to make him intimidated, so what's the point for Fedor to do it, no fighter is more scary than him anyway. Also, I don't think he would be that good at staredowns, the guy looks like Santa Claus without the beard. His reputation is much more scary than his looks.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> hey guys, i've noticed that everyone except fedor does this huge stare down before fights. why does fedor never do this? he is always looking at the ground when walking up to fight.
> 
> does anyone know what is going through his head? has he ever mentioned much on it?
> 
> he's always just so calm and stoic.


To understand Fedor you have to understand Russian culture and the Russian people.

Fedor is a thinker and as a Russian tends to be somber and reserved. Loud people are usually looked down upon in Russia because being reserved is a respected trait.


Also, the reason that most people do these staredowns, I think, is because of impatience to fight. You're so worked up about everything you even want to fight with your eyes. Fedor, like the Russian people in general, is extremely patient. If you do business in Russia, you'll notice that Fedor's demeanor is a product, mostly, of his culture.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

nice culture lesson, Tom. that explains a lot.

when i was in high school in the 90's there was this huge russian immagration to my town and like 20 new russian kids one year from 9th to 12th grade. some had to be in an ESL class, while others knew enough English to have classes with us. There was this one kid Alexei who was in a lot of my classes; he was fun and all, but so reserved, stoic and calm mostly, even with his Russian friends. it was kind of creepy to the rest of the school (because i went to a ghetto school with 85% poor black/latino kids.. they kind of stood out.) now i understand the huge culture clash!
*THE MORE YOU KNOW!_-~**​
back to the discussion at hand.... most times i've noticed when someone expects you to look them in the eye and you don't, it gives you the appearance weak or scared because you could not meet their gaze. this may be a simple mind game; mess with their head and you've already started to win.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Fedor wants to be fair and not make the person pass out with fright by looking at them during the stare down and stealing their souls. He's juts being a sweethert.


----------



## MarcV (May 26, 2009)

*Fedor looks down because he is humble!*

Fedor is a very religious man. Notice he never, ever gets in anyone's face and is exceedingly respectful. Often after a submission, he helps his opponent up. I think he prays before the fight, perhaps at the stare down.

I think his simplicity is more than simply being Russian. I think he is truly a humble man. I believe that he did not join the UFC because he doesn't need or want the money; he just wants to fight to provide for his family; UFC is too flashy for him; he NEVER said he is the best in the world and seems embarrassed when asked about it.

I wish more pro athletes were like Fedor. He is a monster fighter, but a gentleman. He is not all about glorifying himself and doesn't care what people think about him. What a releif it is to see an athlete like this. 

Would I LOVE to see him fight in the UFC? Absolutely! Do I respect the guy because he does what he wants and what he thinks is best for him? Yup! Dana thinks that simply because he throws lots of money at someone, that someone has an obligation to join the UFC. I don't think money motivates Fedor and Dana (and many MMA) fans cannot handle that.

I think he is a model athlete and a truly humble man. Very refreshing!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Just doesnt want to look the dude he is about to fight eye to eye before they throwdown.....

Maybe he doesnt want to feel bad for the guy.....

Seriously alot of fighters do it and its mainly IMO to avoid mind phuckin yourself.....some people believe in small stuff like that...


CC420


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...In my opinion, Fedor has the best mental game in MMA along with Machida. These following statements pretty much says it all. Fedor stated this on his pre-fight interview on Banned.
*..."Before the fight I concentrate on my inner self. I think about something I like. I try to think about good things and that helps me. Everytime I win, all of these things and all of those events, I was getting ready for them. At that moment I think about my team because it's not just my work, training and my techniques, it's about the team that stands with me. It's my country, my friends and the people who support me. My coach and everyone else who contributes to that victory".*

...Humbleness, honesty, discipline, positive thoughts and gratitude. I think that is what makes Fedor tick. Mr. Emelianenko is pure class and nothing less...:thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Tomislav III said:


> To understand Fedor you have to understand Russian culture and the Russian people.
> 
> Fedor is a thinker and as a Russian tends to be somber and reserved. Loud people are usually looked down upon in Russia because being reserved is a respected trait.
> 
> ...


 
This is really a good post and very accurate in describing Russian people in general...

I have 4 brokers that are Russian and they are all the same way....very stoic and serious and everything they do is very calculated.....

CC420


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> This is really a good post and very accurate in describing Russian people in general...
> 
> I have 4 brokers that are Russian and they are all the same way....very stoic and serious and everything they do is very calculated.....
> 
> CC420


Yup, I'm Russian and that describes me to a tee.


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 16, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...In my opinion, Fedor has the best mental game in MMA along with Machida. These following statements pretty much says it all. Fedor stated this on his pre-fight interview on Banned.
> *..."Before the fight I concentrate on my inner self. I think about something I like. I try to think about good things and that helps me. Everytime I win, all of these things and all of those events, I was getting ready for them. At that moment I think about my team because it's not just my work, training and my techniques, it's about the team that stands with me. It's my country, my friends and the people who support me. My coach and everyone else who contributes to that victory".*
> 
> ...Humbleness, honesty, discipline, positive thoughts and gratitude. I think that is what makes Fedor tick. Mr. Emelianenko is pure class and nothing less...:thumbsup:


hey man, great quote, thanks.

i tried googling it, but couldn't find where it comes from?

any idea?

thanks


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's a Russian thing.

The Klitshcko bro's always do the stare down before their fights and they were raised and trained in the Soviet era.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

HugeGuy said:


> I'm not sure if it's a Russian thing.
> 
> The Klitshcko bro's always do the stare down before their fights and they were raised and trained in the Soviet era.


Thank you sir raise01:


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

HugeGuy said:


> I'm not sure if it's a Russian thing.
> 
> The Klitshcko bro's always do the stare down before their fights and they were raised and trained in the Soviet era.


correct me if i'm wrong but aren't the klitschko bros ukrainian and not russian?? there is a big difference


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxie said:


> correct me if i'm wrong but aren't the klitschko bros ukrainian and not russian?? there is a big difference





> *Ukraine*  /juːˈkreɪn/ (help·info) (Ukrainian: Україна, transliterated: _Ukrayina_, [ukrɑˈjinɑ]) is a country in Eastern Europe. It is bordered by Russia to the east; Belarus to the north; Poland, Slovakia, and Hungary to the west; Romania and Moldova to the southwest; and the Black Sea and Sea of Azov to the south. The city of Kiev (_Kyiv_) is both the capital and the largest city of Ukraine.
> Ukraine's modern history began with the East Slavs. From at least the 9th century, Ukraine was a center of the medieval living area of the East Slavs. This state, known as Kievan Rus' became the largest and most powerful nation in Europe, but disintegrated in the 12th century. Ukraine was the home of the first modern democracy, which exhibited republican form, during the Khmelnytsky uprising in the 17th century.[5] After the Great Northern War, Ukraine was divided among a number of regional powers, and by the 19th century, the largest part of Ukraine was integrated into the Russian Empire, with the rest under Austro-Hungarian control. After a chaotic period of incessant warfare and several attempts at independence (1917–21) following World War I and the Russian Civil War, Ukraine emerged in 1922 as one of the founding republics of the Soviet Union. The Ukrainian Soviet Socialist Republic's territory was enlarged westward shortly before and after World War II, and again in 1954 with the Crimea transfer. In 1945, the Ukrainian SSR became one of the co-founding members of the United Nations.[6] Ukraine became independent again after the dissolution of the Soviet Union in 1991. This began a period of transition to a market economy, in which Ukraine was stricken with an eight year recession.[7] But since then, the economy has been experiencing a stable increase with GDP growth averaging 24 percent annually.
> Ukraine is a unitary state composed of 24 oblasts (provinces), one autonomous republic (Crimea), and two cities with special status: Kiev, its capital, and Sevastopol, which houses the Russian Black Sea Fleet under a leasing agreement. Ukraine is a republic under a semi-presidential system with separate legislative, executive, and judicial branches. Since the collapse of the USSR, Ukraine continues to maintain the second largest military in Europe, after that of Russia. The country is home to 46.2 million people, 77.8 percent of whom are ethnic Ukrainians, with sizable minorities of Russians, Belarusians and Romanians. The Ukrainian language is the only official language in Ukraine, while Russian is also widely spoken. The dominant religion in the country is Eastern Orthodox Christianity, which has heavily influenced Ukrainian architecture, literature and music."


 
Hope this helps....he may have a point Toxie......:dunno:

CC420


Source: Wikipedia so take it for what its worth.....


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Yup, I'm Russian and that describes me to a tee.


I thought you were Jewish? Jeez make up your mind:confused03:\

(j/k)

Also Fedor is looking down to make sure he hasn't left his fly undone.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

name goes here said:


> I thought you were Jewish? Jeez make up your mind:confused03:\
> 
> (j/k)
> 
> Also Fedor is looking down to make sure he hasn't left his fly undone.


 
Isnt there such thing as Russian Jews???:confused02: pretty sure there is plus a Russian jewish mob and Im not even joking...although it sounds kinda funny

CC420


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Jewbs in Russia? Or Russians in Jewbania? I don't follow...

j/k


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Hope this helps....he may have a point Toxie......:dunno:
> 
> CC420
> 
> ...


yeah, i'm somewhat familiar with ukrainian history, but from a cultural and social pov, russians and ukrainians are different. i'm romanian and we have ukrainians in our country and they are known to be rowdy and loud, unlike russians.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

We have a Russian wrestling instructor that has the same stoic look before we start classes.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

MarcV said:


> Fedor is a very religious man. Notice he never, ever gets in anyone's face and is exceedingly respectful. Often after a submission, he helps his opponent up. I think he prays before the fight, perhaps at the stare down.
> 
> I think his simplicity is more than simply being Russian. I think he is truly a humble man. I believe that he did not join the UFC because he doesn't need or want the money; he just wants to fight to provide for his family; UFC is too flashy for him; he NEVER said he is the best in the world and seems embarrassed when asked about it.
> 
> ...


Good post!


----------



## ericr (Sep 13, 2006)

I respect Fedor alot for his class and the way he treats his opponents. I have noticed that when the fight is over he stops immediately, and he never says bad things about the other fighters. I wonder with all the things brock says, if possibly Brock can get under his skin in a hopefully future matchup... that would be interesting.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

HugeGuy said:


> hey man, great quote, thanks.
> 
> i tried googling it, but couldn't find where it comes from?
> 
> ...


...Thx man. I took the time to write it down from the Affliction pre-fight interview. Sounds like a goofy thing to do but I just wanted to post it from the horses mouth...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

He is probably thinking "man, i swear im gonna start doing crunches before my next fight, i really mean it this time". Or not.


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 16, 2009)

mohod1982 said:


> Thank you sir raise01:


What does this mean?

Anyway, yah the Klits are genetically Ukrainian, but they were raised and trained in the Soviet era. 

The Klits and Fedor seem really similar in almost everything, except Fedor looks at his feet and the Klits do the stare down.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

If he stared right into there eyes they might run out of the ring crying. I would


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> This is really a good post and very accurate in describing Russian people in general...
> 
> I have 4 brokers that are Russian and they are all the same way....very stoic and serious and everything they do is very calculated.....
> 
> CC420


I mostly work with Ukrainians and Russians. There's just something about their ethnicity that has a kind of calm to it. Maybe it's the cold or the century or so under the iron curtain of the USSR. 

Good people though. Always enjoy a chess match with them!


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Toxie said:


> correct me if i'm wrong but aren't the klitschko bros ukrainian and not russian?? there is a big difference


Yes, they're both Ukrainian. But I think my Ukrainian friends like to over-state their differences with the Russians.

I remember going to my best friend's house for a dinner one time and hearing an hour long speech about the difference between the Ukrainian language and the Russian language.

Then again, you do have a point about the loudness. Ukrainians are more extroverted, I think. 



MarcV said:


> Fedor is a very religious man. Notice he never, ever gets in anyone's face and is exceedingly respectful. Often after a submission, he helps his opponent up. I think he prays before the fight, perhaps at the stare down.
> 
> I think his simplicity is more than simply being Russian. I think he is truly a humble man. I believe that he did not join the UFC because he doesn't need or want the money; he just wants to fight to provide for his family; UFC is too flashy for him; he NEVER said he is the best in the world and seems embarrassed when asked about it.
> 
> ...


This is true too - but also of many Russians in general. Religion has become a bigger thing in today's Russia. Partially to help them deal with the tragedies that they've seen over the past century and partially as a cultural thing to show how much they reject the communist past.

I remember seeing that Coleman v. Fedor fight and thinking after how upset Coleman was - almost in tears - and then seeing Fedor help him up with the belt on. That made me really like Fedor because if it were me who lost, I would have done the same thing as Coleman.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Maybe there's like a wart or somthin on his toe he is looking at????:confused02:

CC420


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

MarcV said:


> Fedor is a very religious man. Notice he never, ever gets in anyone's face and is exceedingly respectful. Often after a submission, he helps his opponent up. I think he prays before the fight, perhaps at the stare down.
> 
> I think his simplicity is more than simply being Russian. I think he is truly a humble man. I believe that he did not join the UFC because he doesn't need or want the money; he just wants to fight to provide for his family; UFC is too flashy for him; he NEVER said he is the best in the world and seems embarrassed when asked about it.
> 
> ...


This is an outstanding post and does a great job of describing Fedor. I absolutly cant stand it when people say that Fedor is too scarred to fight in the UFC. People cant think of any reason why they wouldn't accept the money if they were the best so therefore they cant understand why Fedor (being the best) wouldnt accept the UFCs money. They dont understand that there are people in the world who think alot different than they do. Its usually the typical close minded conservative Americans who have this problem btw.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Tomislav III said:


> I mostly work with Ukrainians and Russians. There's just something about their ethnicity that has a kind of calm to it. Maybe it's the cold or the century or so under the iron curtain of the USSR.
> 
> Good people though. Always enjoy a chess match with them!


 
Yeah I hear ya not sure if you saw my post I have 4 that are brokers for me.....


I know they are always calm collected and reserved.....but they d know how to get wild as well.....

CC420


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Amun said:


> Because he's ashamed he's fighting in the bush leagues.


...Nice trolling attempt...lol!


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Yeah I hear ya not sure if you saw my post I have 4 that are brokers for me.....
> 
> 
> I know they are always calm collected and reserved.....but they d know how to get wild as well.....
> ...


Oh yeah. The thing is, a lot of them have years of education that most Americans and people around the world just don't.

There's the old USSR system again reaping at least some benefit for the rest of the world.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

in Pride they always used to say it was out of respect. no need to play intimidation games with a man you respect.



Tomislav III said:


> Oh yeah. The thing is, a lot of them have years of education that most Americans and people around the world just don't.
> 
> There's the old USSR system again reaping at least some benefit for the rest of the world.


oh please. :confused05:


----------



## ctbalcerakLINY (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFL25N9Qcp0

from when i met fedor in nyc


----------

